

Suggest globalsign wildcard ssl vendor – ssl2buy? - kennycox

I am creating sub-domains sd.mydomain.com, bd.mydomain.com and some others. I want to protect all sub-domains over the main domain. My colleague suggests wildcard certificate from globalsign. I am surprised when I compared the price…<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.globalsign.com&#x2F;ssl&#x2F;wildcard-ssl&#x2F;<p>GlobalSign Domain SSL - Wildcard ($849)<p>GlobalSign Organization SSL - Wildcard ($949)<p>I found ssl2buy.com that offers globalsign wildcard ssl at a reduced price. I communicated with the salesperson for any price gimmick or cause of cut price. I got a quick response from the support team and they clear that ssl2buy is authorized reseller and they have reduced their profit margin, there is no price gimmick.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ssl2buy.com&#x2F;globalsign-wildcard-ssl-domain-validation.php ($400)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ssl2buy.com&#x2F;globalsign-wildcard-ssl-organization-validation.php ($600)<p>Does anyone have experience with them? Can you suggest other globalsign resellers that offer cheapest price wildcard ssl?
======
jgrahamc
You could just use CloudFlare for your site and get SSL (including the
wildcard) for free.

~~~
kennycox
How do i get it? Validity?

------
byoung2
I got a Comodo wildcard ssl certificate through namecheap for $94.

~~~
kennycox
ssl2buy offers - comodo wildcard certificate at only $60

[https://www.ssl2buy.com/ssl-discount-offers](https://www.ssl2buy.com/ssl-
discount-offers)

Whatever I would like to go with globalsign brand.

